# SPAIN SOUTHEAST 2016 part 3 - VALENCIA



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VALENCIA:*

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html
In February 2016, I made a trip to Costa Blanca, Murcia and Valencia. Valencia was the last city we visited, before returning to Alicante. 
Don’t miss the threads about Costa Blanca (part 1 -Alicante, Benidorm etc) and Murcia (part 2), that has been posted earlier. This part, part 3, of the thread series will focus on Valencia:

*VALENCIA:*
 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html

Population: 809 000 (metro 1 705 000)
Tallest building: Melia Valencia Hotel (117mm, built 2006)
Language: Spanish, Valenciano
Founded: 138 BC
Province: Valencia
Autonomous community: Valencia 
Area: 134.65 km²
Year visited: 2016

Valencia is Spain's 3rd largest city, and the largest city of Valencia autonomous community. It is a very beautiful city, boasting both a historical city center with grandiose buildings and the ultra futuristic City of Arts and Sciences (Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències), with some of the most futuristic buildings in the world. Valencia was founded 138 BC as a Roman colony. It is situated on Spain's East coast, fronting the Gulf of Valencia at the river banks of Turia. After severe floodings in 1957, the flood was transformed into an enormous, narrow park called Jardines de Turia (Turia Gardens), bordering the old town. 
Even though the city centre is situated inland, the Mediterraenan coast is just East of the city. There are several beaches in the Eastern outskirts and the Port of Valencia is the busiest container port on the Mediterranean Sea, and the 5th busiest in Europe.
The traditional Spanish dish of paella was born in Valencia, and at many restaurants Valencian paella is severd. It is also home to the annual Falles festival, where handmade monuments are burnt in honour to Saint Joseph.
The city center is very old, and very compact despite it is one of the largest in Spain (169 ha). You can easily walk around the historical buildings in the Old Town, that makes Valencia's one of Spain's most popular tourist attracions. The most famous historical building is Valencia Cathedral (Catedral de Santa Maria), a gothic cathedral right in the heart of Valencia. It is situated between the major squares Plaza de la Reina and Plaza Virgen, where you find fountains, cafés, restaurants, palms, trees and beautiful historical buildings. All over the old town you find beautiful churches, interesting stores and open air restaurants.
In the North end of the Old Town, you will find Torres de Serranos, facing Turia Gardens. This is an ancient gateway of the city wall, and can for a small fee be climbed to offer great views of Valencia. Torres de Quart is another city gate, situated in the West part of the Old Town.
La Lonja de la Seda, the former Silk Market, is a historic gothic building that is very popular to visit because of it's large proportions and cathedral like architecture from 1548.
In the North part of the city centre, you find Barrio del Carmen. This is a district that has become popular with hipsters, artists, punks and other alternative people. Here you find walls with graffiti, hip cafés, alternative stores and galleries.
Plaza del Ayuntamiento (Town Hall Square) is the heart of Valencia. Triangular in shape and very large, this is one of the most beautiful squares in Europe, and here you find some of Spain's most beautiful buildings, like the Town Hall, the Post Office, as well as a splendid fountain, hotels, cafés, restaurants, kiosks, benches, palms, trees and heavy traffic. Plaça de l'Ajuntament (Valencian spelling) is close to the main station in the city center, Estació del Nord (Northern Station), that is a very beautiful art nouvau building. Just next to it stands Plaza del Toros, a bullfighting arena (yes it's still allowed in parts of Spain!) with an architecture that reminds of Colosseum, and a matador statue.
Mercado Central (Central Market) is situated just North of Plaza del Ayuntamiento, in the Old Town. It is sitauted at Plaza del Mercado, and is a very impressive indoor market hall with lots of foods, fruits and souvenirs, and other stuff are sold outside. The surrounding neighbourhood is very pleasant with small colourful houses, cafés and open air restaurants.
One heavily trafficated road goes around the old town in a ring. Part of it follows the Turia Gardens with it's gardens beneath street level. The road changes names several times. It starts to the East of the Northern Station as Calle Colón, goes in a loop around the Old Town and ends to the West of the station with the name Guillem de Castro, then changes name to Xàtiva. Along this road you find Torres de Serranos, Torres de Quart, the Arch of Triumph, Plaza Tetuán, Plaza Alfonso El Magnánimo, Plaza Temple, Palace of Justice, museums and several baroque churches.
Valencia has great art museums; Museu de Belles Arts de València for traditional art, and Institut Valencià d'Art Modern for modern art.
Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències (City of Arts and Sciences), is an entertainment-based cultural and architectural complex that was developed in the late 1990s and 2000s, situated East of the city centre. The futuristic buildings are designed by the world famous Valencian architect Santiago Calatrava and Félix Candela. It is as important to visit as the historical city centre. Here you find a futuristic atmosphere with exciting white buildings in imanative shapes, blue water pounds, and sculptures, all centered around 8 structures: El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe, an interactive science museum with impressive architecture that resembles the skeleton of a whale and covers 40,000 m², L'Hemisfèric, a curvy IMAX theatre that was one of the first of the futuristic buildings built on the site (1998), El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía, a huge opera house that looks like an eye in an extremely impressive shape, it opened in 2005, is 80m tall and 230m long, L'Oceanogràfic that is Europe's largest oceanographic aquarium and was built in the shape of water lilies, L'Àgora, the latest and tallest building, a blue shell shaped building for concerts, exhibitions and sporting events, L'Umbracle, a tropical garden and El Pont de l'Assut de l'Or, a very cool 125m high suspension bridge that is the tallest structure in the area.
Torres de València is a skyscraper project proposed for the City of Arts and Sciences, consisting of 3 twisted glass skyscrapers 266, 220 and 308m tall. They are designed by Santiago Calatrava and resemble Malmö's Turing Torso. However, since the financial crisis in 2009, the possibility that these towers will get built is very low. But never say never...
In the East and West outskirts there are some modern shiny office buildings, but not exactly tall enough to be skyscrapers, the lowest doesn't even reach the height of the lowest one of the proposals mentioned above. The two tallest buildings in Valencia have 35 floors each - Melia Hotel (former Hilton) and Torre de Francia). There are also about 22 buildings with 20-22 floors, most of them built in the 2000s. In the outskirts you will find the 106m tall communication tower Torre Telefonica. The outskirts are filled with modernist apartment buildings, 8-12 stories tall, filled with services as supermarkets, restaurants, cafés etc. The nearer the city center you reach, the more old and beautiful buildings you will find. 
Valencia has a good, modern metro system, though not very extensive. You can easily use the good bus system with it's red buses, where you can pay with coins. In the outskirts there are also lighrail trams. Public transport is only necessary though, if you are going outside the city center, otherwise it is easier to walk on foot, along the square and pedestrian streets. It is not recommended to drive in central Valencia, we drove through it when leaving the car, traffic can be pretty intense, drivers impatient and there are often six lanes in each direction!

*MY EXPERIENCE:*

We visited Valencia as the grande finale after a trip to Costa Blanca, Murcia and Valencia. We stayed in Valencia for two full days and two half days. We arrived by a rental car, a Ford Focus that we left at Valencia Airport. Last day we took train back to Alicante from Estacio del Nord (Northern Station) because our flight was departing from Alicante Airport.
During our visit Spain hit somewhat of a cold period. Some parts even had snow during our visit, but not Valencia. It was colder then usual though. But it was still very sunny most of the time and was a great pleasure to visit as a Scandinavian arriving from real winter. It was 12-15 degrees during our visit, making the Valencianos walking around freezing in thick jackets and scarfses, meanwhile we were enjoying the sunny "spring weather" and walked without jackets! We were even warned by the hotel to go outside without thick clothes because of the "coldness"!
We visited the Valencia Cathedral and La Lonja de Seda, but no art museums. We also climbed Torres de Serrano, went inside the beautiful Town Hall and it's museum and visited some other churches. We also walked ot Mercato Central (the Central Market) and visited the hip neighbourhood Barrio del Carmen. There was simply too much to see in the city. We spent one day at City of Arts and Sciences, where we admired the architecture, visited the Principe Felipe science museum and saw an IMAX movie about butterflies at L'Hemisfèric. The day after, we spent half the day at L'Oceanogràfic, Europe's largest aquarium. The complex offers some of the most breathtaking architecture I have seen in my entire life. Food was very good in Valencia, we tried paella and sangria several times. There are really many nice cafés in Valencia, Café y Tapas is a good chain. Even wintertime you can often sit outside, at least daytime, if you don't hit a cold period. We walked a lot around the pedestrian streets and plazas of the Old Town, and only had to use public transport twice (metro from car rental at the airport and bus to City of Arts and Sciences).
Overall we liked Valencia very much, it is actually one of the top five cities in the whole Europe! Architecturally, it is definately hard to beat Valencia!
We stayed at the 4 star Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace right in the heart of Valencia, only a few blocks from the Town Hall Square. It was a very good hotel. Read reviews in this section.


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLAZA DEL AYUNTAMIENTO* (TOWN HALL SQUARE):

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 00 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza del Ayuntamiento 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza del Ayuntamiento 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City1.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More PLAZA DEL AYUNTAMIENTO (TOWN HALL SQUARE):


Plaza del Ayuntamiento 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 71 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 73 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 72 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 78 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 74 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City1.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!


INSIDE VALENCIA TOWN HALL (AYUNTAMIENTO) and views from its balcony:

Valencia Town Hall 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Town Hall 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City1.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Valencia :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of a city with absolutely rich architecture.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLAZA DE LA REINA:*

Plaza de la Reina 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Reina 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Reina 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Reina 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Reina 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Reina 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Santa Catalina Church

Plaza de la Reina 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr


VALENCIA CATHEDRAL (Catedral de Santa Maria):
Plaza de la Reina 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Reina 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Reina 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Cathedral 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Cathedral 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Cathedral 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia Cathedral 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Valencia Cathedral 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Reina 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cathedral and Plaza Virgen


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City2.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful, the Plaza de la Reina!
Particularly like the last pic!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stunning architecture  very beautiful photos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, now to the new part! 


*CITY OF ARTS AND SCIENCES (Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències):

Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències (City of Arts and Sciences), is an entertainment-based cultural and architectural complex that was developed in the late 1990s and 2000s, situated East of the city centre. The futuristic buildings are designed by the world famous Valencian architect Santiago Calatrava and Félix Candela. It is as important to visit as the historical city centre. Here you find a futuristic atmosphere with exciting white buildings in imanative shapes, blue water pounds, and sculptures, all centered around 8 structures: *

El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe, an interactive science museum with impressive architecture that resembles the skeleton of a whale and covers 40,000 m², 
L'Hemisfèric, a curvy IMAX theatre that was one of the first of the futuristic buildings built on the site (1998), 
El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía, a huge opera house that looks like an eye in an extremely impressive shape, it opened in 2005, is 80m tall and 230m long, 
L'Oceanogràfic that is Europe's largest oceanographic aquarium and was built in the shape of water lilies,
L'Àgora, the latest and tallest building, a blue shell shaped building for concerts, exhibitions and sporting events, 
L'Umbracle, a tropical garden and 
El Pont de l'Assut de l'Or, a very cool 125m high suspension bridge that is the tallest structure in the area.

City of Arts and Sciences 076 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 015 by Nightsky, on Flickr
City of Arts and Sciences 016 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 024 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 027 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 028 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 029 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 042 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Don’t hesitate to ask if you have questions about a specific building!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Arts_and_Science.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunning!
Thank you for showing us!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like a mix of Madrid and Barcelona. Looks good.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great architecture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates about Valencia :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! Valencia is exactly like a smaller version of Madrid, thought it feels quite big anyway. We didn't go to the East part where the beaches and port are, but I can imagine this part is more like Barcelona.  More pictures soon...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More CITY OF ARTS AND SCIENCES:

City of Arts and Sciences 044 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 052 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 059 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 072 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 073 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Oceanografic, Europe’s largest aquarium
City of Arts and Sciences 120 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia, the Opera
City of Arts and Sciences 078 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 080 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 082 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 085 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 088 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 097 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 104 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 105 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 115 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 118 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Above: The world's tallest opera house, Europe's largest oceanographic aquarium and more!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Arts_and_Science.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

How easily has the City of Arts and Sciences integrated into the city? Looks very impressive, but maybe a bit like most Olympic villages 'after the event'?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> How easily has the City of Arts and Sciences integrated into the city? Looks very impressive, but maybe a bit like most Olympic villages 'after the event'?


I don't think so, lots of people, both Valencians and tourists go there every day to visit the area, visit the museums, the IMAX cinema and take photos. Despite it was low season it was a bit crowded inside the science museum. It is easy to get there buy bus from Plaza del Ayuntamiento (the heart of the city), I only wish they could built a metro station, a bit strange that they don't have it.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BARRIO DEL CARMEN:

In the North part of the city centre, you find Barrio del Carmen. This is a district is now a trendy part of the medieval town that has became popular with hipsters, hippies, artists, punks, rockers and other alternative people. Here you find walls with graffiti, hip cafés, alternative stores and galleries. The center of the neighbourhood is the square Plaza del Carmen (Placa de Carme), where you find the Museo del Carmen. This museum is situated in the building called Carmen Convent, a mix of Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque architectures. It houses all kind of exhibitions. This most hip square in the Carmen area is Placa de Mossén Sorell, where you find graffiti, giant flowers, families and hippies. Everywhere in the neighbourhood you see large graffiti paintings, most of them either beautiful or funny. It felt safe walking around the neigbourhood at sunset, but I don't know about the nights. *

Torres de Quarts is bordering the Old Town's Carmen quartiers to the West. This gothic structure with its twin towers was built in the 15th century by Pere Bonfill as parts of the defensive wall, just like the more famous Torres de Serranos. Today houses the Locksmith Museum. Until 1874 the Quarts Towers were known as Torres de Cal and for a time it was used as a women's prizon.


Barrio del Carmen 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Carmen.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*More BARRIO DE CARME*(Valencian spelling):

Barrio del Carmen 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torres de Quarts
Barrio del Carmen 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Carmen.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A really nice update! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, yansa!


Even more BARRIO DEL CARMEN:

Barrio del Carmen 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Barrio del Carmen 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 50 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 57 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Barrio del Carmen 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Carmen.html

It was quite a surprise for me to find this hipster/gritty kind of area, called Barrio de Carmen, right in the old town of Valencia.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLAZA VIRGEN:*

Plaza de la Virgen 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Virgen 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Virgen 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Virgen 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia by night 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia by night 72 by Nightsky, on Flickr

^^All these are from Plaza Virgen (Placa Verge), a square that faces the cathedral.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City2.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#23: Love that building in that fresh orange / white / grey!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CITY CENTRE, NEAR TOWN HALL SQUARE:


Carrer de Don Juan de Austria 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de Don Juan de Austria 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City1.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> #23: Love that building in that fresh orange / white / grey!



You mean the City Hall? It looks better in sunlight, or at dark, anyway, here are some pictures:

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 72 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Ayuntamiento 79 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

¡Hermosa Valencia! and great pics. kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Barrio del Carmen 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 It was this one that especially caught my eye, Nightsky. 
Love the colours!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! Now I understand what house you meant, yansa!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CITY CENTRE, NEAR TOWN HALL SQUARE:


Carrer de Don Juan de Austria 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de Don Juan de Austria 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Carrer de les Barques 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_City1.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LA LONJA DE LA SEDA* (old silk market):

La Lonja de la Seda 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr


La Lonja de la Seda 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Church opposite.

La Lonja de la Seda 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Lonja.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More of LA LONJA DE LA SEDA (old silk market):


La Lonja de la Seda 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja de la Seda 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr

La Lonja is a historic gothic building, that used to be a silk market. It is impressive inside and can be visisted for a small fee.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Lonja.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Beautiful updates!


Thanks, yansa! And here is another update: :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Old Town around Plaza Virgen/cathedral area:


Plaza de Manises 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de Manises 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de San Lorenzo 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de San Lorenzo 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Décimo Junio Bruto 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Décimo Junio Bruto 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Décimo Junio Bruto 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Décimo Junio Bruto 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr



Back to future, back to CITY OF ARTS AND SCIENCES:


City of Arts and Sciences 128 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 129 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Back to the future!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

City of Arts and Sciences 131 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Opera house Reina Sofia

City of Arts and Sciences 132 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 135 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Eastern part of the former river, Turia Gardens, next to City of Sciences.

City of Arts and Sciences 136 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 141 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Calatrava’s IMAX theatre.

City of Arts and Sciences 143 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 146 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Inside Calatrava’s IMAX theatre.

City of Arts and Sciences 149 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 125 by Nightsky, on Flickr

City of Arts and Sciences 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Underneath the opera house. Can’t help thinking about Blade Runner!

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Arts_and_Science.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CENTRAL MARKET (MERCAT CENTRAL)* and Placa de Mercado:

Mercat Central 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Valencia has one of the world’s most beautiful market halls, Mercado Central.


Mercat Central 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercat Central 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Outside the Central Market.

Plaza del Mercat 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Plaza del Mercat 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza del Mercat 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza del Mercat 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Mercat.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, especially the market hall and the houses on the last pic! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Lovely updates, especially the market hall and the houses on the last pic! kay:


Thanks, yansa! More will come soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also great, very nice updates from Valencia :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great and interesting city it is! Nice updates indeed.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys! :cheers:


OCEANOGRAFIC:


L'Oceanogràfic, Europe's largest oceanographic aquarium is partly an outdoor park, and partly situated in buildings that have shapes of water lilies, designed by Félix Candela. It opened in 2003 and covers a surface of 110 000 m², features 42 million liters of water and 45 000 animals. Each building represents different aquatic environments such as the Mediterranean, Wetlands, Temperate and Tropical Seas, Oceans, the Antarctic, the Arctic, Islands and the Red Sea. Over 500 different species, including dolphins, belugas, sawfish, jellyfish, starfish, sea urchins, walruses, seals, penguins, sea lions, turtles, sharks and rays can be found. 
There is also an avarium with rare wetland birds. We visited the aquarium the last day, before taking the train back to Alicante. It is very extensive and interesting, and it features an underwater tunnel, a small room that is under water and several restaurants.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Oceanografic.html


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 048 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 061 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 063 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 065 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 070 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 076 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 078 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 092 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 095 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 096 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 101 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 102 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 111 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 113 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 118 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 123 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 132 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 134 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 137 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 138 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 003 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 008 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 015 by Nightsky, on Flickr


L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 017 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 018 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 019 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 020 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 031 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 037 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 040 by Nightsky, on Flickr

L'Oceanogràfic Oceanarium 042 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia_Oceanografic.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!  kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

*THE HOTEL, Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace:*

Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr




VIEWS FROM ROOM:
Ayre Hotel Astoria Palace 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Hotel Astoria Palace 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VIEWS FROM TORRES DE SERRANOS:
*
Views from Torres de Serranos 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Views from Torres de Serranos 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Views from Torres de Serranos 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Views from Torres de Serranos 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Views from Torres de Serranos 36 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Cathedral


Views from Torres de Serranos 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Valencia.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates with some interesting weather situations, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Beautiful updates with some interesting weather situations, Nightsky! kay:


Thanks, yansa. Weather is really crazy nowadays, everywhere. I'm afraid these are the last pics.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Thanks, yansa. Weather is really crazy nowadays, everywhere. I'm afraid these are the last pics.


What a pity!
Thank you for this nice thread, Nightsky! kay:


----------

